# Sticky  Glossary - Explanation of Abbreviations, Acronyms and Jargon



## RobD-BCactive

This is intended as an A..Z resource for those terms, which new readers may need to look up. Terms, you think should be explained, can be requested in thread so someone can add them. This list has grown with contributions, and whilst sorted alphabetically for skimming, it should also be searchable by a good browser.

If somethings missing then a popular search engine & "dog <jargon term>" usually works.
General non-Dog Training Common Net Acronyms
Matisse's Internet Glossary (Creative Commons license, Matisse Enzer)

*ABC* : (Behavioural) Antecedant Behavior Consequence, the chain "environment -> behaviour -> consequence" which may be rewarding, neutral or aversive
*ABC* : (Dog Agility) Anything But (Border?) Collie (See An ABC of ABCs for advice on self-handicapping)
*ACD*: Australian Cattle Dog
*ADPT* : Association of Pet Dog Trainers (Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK)
*ADO* : Average Dog Owner
*aggro* : British slang for aggravation & aggression
*AKC* : American Kennel Club (American Kennel Club - akc.org)
*aggression* : Means the writer is over generalising or unsure; dog directed fear-aggression, resource guarding, handler directed aggression or predatory behaviour are examples of more meaningful terms than the catch all "aggression".
*antecedant* : the event, setting or circumstance immediately before a behavior; recognizing an antecedant allows us to predict, prevent or elicit a behavior (note 1st step of ABC) 
*APBC* : Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors (See The APBC | Association of Pet Behaviour Counsellors)
*APO* : Average Pet Owner
*astroturfing* : a form of advocacy often in support of a political or corporate agenda disguised to appear as a "grassroots" movement (See Astroturfing - Wikipedia)
*Aussie*: Australian Shepherd (paradoxically a US breed  See Australian Shepherd Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)

*B-mod* : Behaviour Modification
*back-chaining* : teaching a sequence in reverse order; the last behavior first, then next-to-last, then one before that and so on. The *last behaviour (first taught)* is thus the most fluent, the current trained behaviour is unfamiliar, which is first in sequence. 
*BARF* : Biologically Appropriate Raw Food (http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/2710-talk-me-about-barf-diet.html and http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html)
*BAT* : Behavior Adjustment Training (BAT | Ahimsa Dog Blog)
*BC* : Border Collie (See Border Collie Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)
*behaviour* : the response of the system or organism to various stimuli or inputs, whether internal or external, conscious or subconscious, overt or covert, and voluntary or involuntary (note 2nd step of ABC, See Behavior - Wikipedia)
also, the active second-step of the pattern, Antecedant, Behavior, Consequence
*behaviour modification* : the use of empirically demonstrated behavior change techniques to improve behavior, such as reactions to stimuli eg) stranger dogs or passing traffic (See Behavior modification - Wikipedia (Not For Squeamish!))
*behaviourism* : philosophy of psychology based on the proposition that all things that organisms doincluding acting, thinking and feelingcan and should be regarded as behaviors (See Behaviorism - Wikipedia )
*behaviourist* : Someone who claims to be qualified professional worthy of consulting, to assess and advise on problem dog behaviours.
*behaviourists (UK)* : Multiple unregulated professional associations including APBC, CABT, CFBA & UKRCB (See Sticky & discussion at http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/170778-uk-behaviourist-organisations-making-sense-wild-west.html)
*BLF* : Black Labrador Retriever Female (See Labrador Retriever Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)
*BLM* : Black Labrador Retriever Male (See Labrador Retriever Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)
*BTW* : By The Way

*CABT* : The COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers (See CAPBT - COAPE Association of Pet Behaviourists and Trainers)
*CFBA* : Canine and Feline Behaviour Association (See Canine and Feline Behaviour Association)
*calming* : techniques to relax a dog, reduce anxiety, stress, tension or hyper-activity (See Crazy Canines | Pet Central's Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!)
*calming signals* : ways dogs communicate non-threatening intentions to lower tension (See http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/118088-true-dog-whisperer-turid-rugaas.html)
*CC* : See Classical Conditioning
*CER* : Conditioned Emotional Response
*conditioned emotional response* : past events build up an emotional response to something because of past experiences, with no control over the emotion. For example a person in school/work & being summoned by authority to office evokes in them anxiety and trepidation; or a dog that's yanked, jerked & yelled at, for inconveniencing handlers by looking & pausing at an approaching dog is likely to dislike oncoming dogs and begin an escalating self-reinforcing spiral of fear-based dog-aggression and yet more aversive corrections of increasing intensity
*CLF* : Chocolate Labrador Retriever Female (See Labrador Retriever Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)
*classical conditioning* : to associate [pair] a stimulus with an emotional response, deliberately
or accidentally; this can be a negative [bad] association or positive [good] association.
pair noisy, active children with treats & fun-games at a distance, drawing closer over time,
and a shrieking 2-YO in a state of manic excitement is not so scary in future.
clicker training : See Marker training (for non-pedants try going directly to http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/167374-clicker-training-aka-marker-training.html)
*CLM* : Chocolate Labrador Retriever Male (See Labrador Retriever Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)
*CM/DW* : Cesar Milan the Dog Whisperer
*COAPE* : Centre of Applied Pet Ethology (correspondence and residential courses in canine and feline behaviour - COAPE - Centre of Applied Pet Ethology)
*consequence* : event immediately following a behavior; whether accidental (may lead to troublesome superstitious behaviors), planned or undesired
*counter conditioning* : to change perception of a perviously conditioned stimulus; change dislike of water to a like so dog enjoys paddling
*C/T* : Click & Treat, though Mark "Correct Signal" & Reward would be more general (See Marker Training & Rewards)

*DH&N* : Forum Dog Health and Nutrition
*DISC* : Deprivation Immediacy Size Contengency, for selecting rewards as reinforcers (See what makes a good reinforcer? | Stale Cheerios)
*DT&B* : Forum Dog Training and Behaviour
*desensitise* : reduce novelty or interest, to habituate; Often done by Counter-Conditioning: where a formerly-aversive or feared happening, is made acceptable or even happy eg) meeting stranger dogs, swimming in water or grooming; countering past negative associations.
*dog training* : the process of getting behaviors the dog already knows [sit, down...] on cue, or teaching new behaviors [stay, wait, open door, close drawer, fetch bird...] & putting them on cue. (See Dog training - Wikipedia (under construction & needs improving))
*DS/CC* : De-Sensitise/Counter-Condition
*DSD* : Dog Star Daily
*dumbinance* : Theory diagnoses almost every dog with any problem behaviour as Dominant, no matter how obviously incorrect (See http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/100293-article-series-d-word-dominance.html, early series CM/DW shows are rich in examples of Dumbinance Theory)
*Dunbar* : Dr Iain Dunbar of DSD - Dog Star Daily is a member of the Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons, the International Society for Applied Ethology, the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior, .. and the Association of Pet Dog Trainers (which he founded).

*ES* : English Shepherd
*ESS*: English Springer Spaniel (See English Springer Spaniel Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)
*extinction* : process where a behaviour fades in frequency & finally disappears altogether, due to being unrewarded or unrewarding (See Extinction (psychology) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Simply put, you get rusty at long division or speaking a foreign language, if you don't practice it and eventually appear to unlearn it completely (without revision) !

*functional rewards* : often distractions are something the dog likes to do lots eg) Greeting or playing with another dog, or sniffing in that corner, which may therefore be used to reward work. Gains importance out of puppy stage, when food rewards lose relatively value especially in public (See Premack-ing for Calm | Pet Central's Pawsitive Dawgs Blog!)

*GD* : Great Dane
*GR* : Golden Retriever (Golden Retriever Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)
*grumps* : meanly dislike rewards, tend to moan about "treats" or justify negativity; generally carping & sniping & non-constructive
*GSD* : German Shepherd (aka Alsation http://www.justdogbreeds.com/german-shepherd-dog.html)
*GSP* : German Shorthaired Pointer (German Shorthaired Pointer Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)
*Gundog* : Dog bred to or actually working for a shoot (See Sleeping_Lion's Gundog Terminology)
*GWP* : German Wirehaired Pointer (See German Wirehaired Pointer Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)

*HPR* : Hunt Point Retrieve (See HPR Hunt Point Retrieve Versatile Gundogs)

*ISDS* : International Sheep Dog Society (International Sheep Dog Society)

*JRT* : Jack Russel Terrier (aka Parson Russel Parson Russell Terrier Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming

*KC* : The Kennel Club (Online Services from the Kennel Club)
*KGS* : Keep Going Signal, perhaps verbal "good" meaning "you're on the right track!" reassures dog who's trying to earn a reward

*marker training* : Most frequently with a Clicker or verbal "Yes!" but visual signals like outstretched fingers can be used for a deaf dog, the *mark* indicates correct completion, reward earnt (See http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/167374-clicker-training-aka-marker-training.html])
*Milangelist* : A fan of CM/DW with missionary qualities, promoting "Cesar's Way"
*motivated reasoning* : Why facts & evidence don't settle arguements (See In the persuasion game, beware the backfire effect | MNN - Mother Nature Network)

*neg-R* : see R-
*neg-P* : see P-
*NRM* : No Reward Marker, "try another behaviour to earn the reward!"

*OC* : Operant Conditioning
*OES* : Old English Sheepdog (Old English Sheepdog Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)
*operant conditioning* : the subject operates the environment or manipulates the circumstances; for example 
pushes a lever for kibble or performs the behavior which will get the trainer to pay-out a reward (or cease intimidating or inflicting pain when negative-reinforcement & punishment are basis of a coercive training strategy).

*PL *: Pack Leader (theory based on discredited science (Schenkel), popularised and used sometimes as excuse to bully & intimidate dogs, appeals strongly to some personality types)
*pos-P* : see P+
*pos-R* : see R+
*P+* : learning theory positive punishment (generally adding a nasty to deter Learning Theory Quadrant)
*P-* : learning theory negative punishment (generally witholding or preventing reward Learning Theory Quadrant)
*Premack *: preferred behaviors can be used to reinforce unpreferred behaviors (On Shoddy Clicking and the Importance of Premack, Pawsitive Blog - Premack-ing for Calm and The Premack Principle | from Psychology: An Introduction)
*P'ing* : punishing in learning theory sense (Learning Theory Quadrant)
*progressive training* : kikopup's (Emily Larlham - Dogmantics Dog Training the official Kikopup website) term to distinguish a principalled style of rewards based training which strives to avoid intimidation (See Progressive Reinforcement Manifesto)
*proofing* : Generalising a command usually learnt in low distraction environment, by re-teaching and practicing it in other places, or with other dogs around, or facing away from the dog (See http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-agility-flyball/168001-proofing-obstacles.html for a fun demonstration)

*resource guarding* : Dogs are evolved to hold resources which they value highly eg) bone or steak & food bowl, even a grotty tennis ball or kitchen bin. The wise take steps to avoid dog feeling a need to guard.
*rewards* : desirable things intended to R+ a trained behaviour and motivate the dog's to learn, not just food, but praise, play & life rewards (See "Canine Currency")
*RG* : See Resource Guarding
*RLR* : Real Life Rewards, see Functional Rewards
*RMB* : Raw Meaty Bones (Tom Lonsdales, see http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/111437-raw-feeding-everything-you-need-know.html)
*R+* : learning theory positive reinforcement (generally rewarding Learning Theory Quadrant)
*R-* : learning theory negative reinforcement (generally coercing dog which seeks to avoid a nasty Learning Theory Quadrant)
*R'ing* : reinforcing in learning theory sense (Learning Theory Quadrant)

*SBT* : Staffordshire Bull Terrier (Staffordshire Bull Terrier Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)

*UK Behaviourists* : Multiple unregulated profession associations including APBC, CABT, CFBA & UKRCB (See Glossary & discussion at http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/170778-uk-behaviourist-organisations-making-sense-wild-west.html)
*UKRCB* - (See UK Registry of Canine Behaviourists)

*viral marketing* : use pre-existing social networks to produce increases in brand awareness or achieve objectives (like product sales) through self-replicating processes (See Viral marketing - Wikipedia)

*YLF* : Yellow Labrador Retriever Female (See Labrador Retriever Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)
*YLM* : Yellow Labrador Retriever Male (See Labrador Retriever Information, Facts, Pictures, Training and Grooming)


----------



## luvmydogs

Brilliant, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## CarolineH

I've saved this as a favourite because even I don't remember half the terms. :biggrin:


----------



## arlow

You do muddy the waters with this bit:



RobD-BCactive said:


> R+ : learning theory postive reinforcement (generally rewarding Learning Theory Quadrant)
> R- : learning theory postive reinforcement (generally coercing dog to seek to avoid a nasty) Learning Theory Quadrant)


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Thanks arlow, I fixed the error you spotted!


----------



## noushka05

this should be made a sticky imo


----------



## leashedForLife

ART - in titles to indicate an article, often a link to a research journal, a newspaper, a blog, etc.

behavior modification - modify or alter the dog's current unwanted behavior by changing their emotional response. 
I-E, dog fears car-rides, associate the car with happy experiences: feed the dog in the garage, give a bone to the dog 
while s/he lies in the back-seat of the car...

breed acronyms & abbrevs - 
ACD: Australian Cattle Dog 
Aussie: Aus. Shepherd 
BC: Border Collie 
ESS: Engl. Springer Spaniel 
GSD: German Shepherd Dog 
GSP: German Shorthaired Pointer 
GWP: German Wirehaired Pointer

dog training - the process of getting behaviors the dog already knows [sit, down...] on cue, 
or teaching new behaviors [stay, wait, open door, close drawer, fetch bird...] & putting them on cue.

Extinction - a behavior which is unrewarded or unrewarding fades in frequency & finally disappears. 
hopefully the extinguished behavior is *un*wanted, not a desired behavior which we failed to reward.

____________________________________________ 
positive reinforcement, negative punishment, 
positive punishment, negative reinforcement.

the *quadrants - * the four terms above, often abbreviated 
Pos-R or R+ or +R 
Neg-P or P- or -P
pos-P or P+ or +P 
neg-R or R- or -R

see Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - A separate language... for more-detailed explanation with examples. 
_________________________________________

VID: found in titles; indicates a video link


----------



## grandad

PL : Pack Leader (theory used as excuse to bully & intimidate dogs)

Not exactly true Rob and a little biased to be put in a sticky mods.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

A few bits of gundog terminology I've come across....

The Hunt command - can be verbal, phrases used include 'Hi Lost' and 'There', or whistle, which sounds like 'Tweet twoo'; to ask the dog to hunt an area, can be accompanied by a hand signal, as if you're leaning on a low surface to one side, slight movement to fingers. 

Hup - for spaniels, the equivalent of a stop, originates from the phrase 'Hold up', is usuall accompanied by a hand signal, arm straight up, palms out with fingers closed, although some people like to hold up a cap to give their dogs a large object to see if they're at a distance, particularly useful if followed by a direction command either to left or right.

Sit - the 'stop' command for Labradors, usually a whistle command, the dog is meant to stop and look to you for the next command. The whistle command is usually a single slow 'peeep', the volume and length increases with distance and when conditions are poor for hearing audible commands. It is usually accompanied b a hand signal, as above. 

Line up - this is done to send your dog out in a straight line away from you, the dog should be in a sit, you crouch next to your dog and using the arm furthest away from the dog like a target finder, line them up to the point in the distance you want to send them.

Mark - to note where the retrieve has fallen, you ask the dog to 'mark' something it may not retrieve straight away.

Dummy - these come in a variety of sizes and shapes and colours, usually a 1lb canvas dummy is used, it's generally cylindrical in shape and has a toggle on the end. The various colours come in to play as dogs view colours differently, so what may be obvious to us lying in the grass, won't be obvious to them. You can also get dummies shaped like game birds, as well as rabbit skin covers, and wings, to help them get used to carrying the real thing. 

Dummy Launcher - some dummies can be fired from a dummy launcher for training/competition purposes. 

Memory (retrieve) - where the dog has marked where something has fallen, and is asked to retrieve it at a later point.

Blind (retrieve) - where the dog is sent out not having seen where the retrieve has fallen/been placed. 

Recall - verbal and whistle command to ask the dog to come back towards you, the whistle command is two short peeps 'peep peep', and the volume/length increases with distance and hearing conditions. This command is the fourth forgotten directional command, as well as being used to bring the dog all the way back to you, it is used to bring the dog part way back, and cast them off in another direction, or ask them to hunt up an area. 

Working Test - competition run by gundog clubs testing the dogs with dummies, many are run during the summer out of the shooting season.

Field Trial - simulates a shoot, dogs are retrieving warm game, for this reason they can only be run during the shooting season.

Cold Game - previously shot game used to train or during a competition
Warm Game - freshly shot game, retrieved during competition or on a shoot

Peg Dog - trained gundog that sits on the peg (allotted shooting position within a line of guns) and is used to retrieve the shot game for the gun

Gun - refers to someone on a shoot who has paid to shoot

Beating - a team of beaters with their dogs are used to flush game towards a line of guns

Cover - refers to the type of ground cover, such as brambles, bracken, nettles, dogs are expected to work through thick cover to flush game, either during competition or on a shoot

Cover Crop - an area of crop set aside and allowed to grow to encourage game birds to stay in that area, it provides both food and security from predators

Picking Up - usually a team of people with their dogs, who pick up after the guns have finished on a drive. They have an important role, and should mark the birds that fall in their allotted area. If they see a runner, they sometimes send their dogs mid drive, although they usually wait until the end of the drive.

Drive - where a row of guns waits for the beaters to drive/flush game towards them. At the end of the drive, a horn will sound after which all shooting must stop. The aim is to drive the birds up into the air, high over the guns to provide a shot, birds that fly too low are left.

Runner - a bird that has been brought down but is strong enough to escape on foot; it's important these birds are found as they're usually injured. 

Pricked - a bird that has been shot but not killed cleanly, again, it's important these birds are retrieved and dispatched as quickly as possible.

Priest - a tool used to dispatch wounded game birds.

WTAW - Working Test Award Winner, most working dog people don't have this as red on the pedigree of their dogs.

FTW - Field Trial Winner, sometimes shown on a pedigree with the award only in red, against the name of the dog in black

OFTW - Open Field Trial Winner, sometimes shown on a pedigree with the award only in red, against the name of the dog in black

FTCH - Field Trial Champion, shown in red, with the dogs name in red, the abbreviation of another country (eg IR for Irish) can be shown in front.

That's all I can think of right now, I'll try and add a few more, Rob, I'm not sure if you want to include them in the main list, they're a bit higgledy piggledy I'm afraid


----------



## CarolineH

grandad said:


> PL : Pack Leader (theory used as excuse to bully & intimidate dogs)
> 
> Not exactly true Rob and a little biased to be put in a sticky mods.


With respect, that is just your opinion though


----------



## grandad

CarolineH said:


> With respect, that is just your opinion though


With respect, I didn't say it was my opinion what I said was.........

"Rob's opinion is biased and shouldn't be put in a sticky" .


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Opinion?

You should actually watch CM's show and see the intimidated corrected dogs, often frightened, and the reason given is "must be the Pack Leader". One "Dominant Dog" running away from CM with tail between legs, when CM chased it round the dogs garden, was apparently fearful, because "He is Dominant, now he is afraid he lose his Dominance".

Just one example of Dumbinance theory I saw on the best known PL show. The Glossary reflects the majority sentiment expressed on this forum, by the regular contributors who actually field queries and respect science and behavioural research.


----------



## leashedForLife

breed specific acronyms: often on Breed-oriented Forums, I-E, Lab-breeders, hunting forums... 
* BLF - black Labrador Retriever, female
* BLM - black Lab, male 
* CLF - chocolate Lab, female 
* CLM - chocolate Lab, male 
* YLF - yellow Lab, female 
* YLM - yellow Lab, male 
i have yet to see an acronym for Fox-Red Lab, a deeper-pigment of yellow range, 
so i cannot say if they use *F* for *fox* or *R* for *red*.

C/T - Click! [or other marker] followed by Treat; 
the treat may be a literal food-tidbit or any desirable reward - play with a toy, fetch, Real-Life Reward...

IME - *I*n *M*y *E*xperience, similar to In My Opinion

IIRC - If I Recall Correctly

RLR - real-life reward, also called *functional rewards*: the door opens, the food-bowl is delivered, 
the dog may exit the car, the dog may chase the squirrel / herd the sheep... 
*RLR*s allow us to work teaching of new-behavior & practice of known cued-behaviors into daily life.


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Done my best for now, will try and figure out how to add Sleeping Lion's Gundog stuff when I have a chance.


----------



## leashedForLife

APO - *A*verage *P*et *O*wner, often used by trainers, vets, etc, to mean the general public as pet-owners.

Ex, _"Most dogs with bite-histories where skin was broken are beyond the independent skills of an APO, 
but many dogs can be successfully retrained with support from a reward-based professional trainer 
who has experience in behavior-modification, not only in teaching manners."_


----------



## leashedForLife

aggro: aggression, which can be dog:dog, dog:human, etc.

RG: *r*esource *g*uard[ing], to freeze or hunker over, growl in defense of, air-snap, bite, etc, 
when the dog feels a resource [food, bone, access to owner...] is threatened. 
generally an easily-addresed form of aggro - *D*e*S*ensitization & *C*ounter-*C*onditioning 
works very well, & is fairly quick.

CC: *C*lassically-*C*ondition: to associate [pair] a stimulus with an emotional response, deliberately 
or accidentally; this can be a negative [bad] association or positive [good] association. 
pair noisy, active children with treats & fun-games at a distance, drawing closer over time, 
and a shrieking 2-YO in a state of manic excitement is not so scary in future.

DS/CC - *D*e*S*ensitize, reduce novelty or interest; to habituate; 
& *C*ounter-*C*ondition: make formerly-aversive or scary things acceptable or even happy events, 
to *counter* past-associations; generally paired, rarely found as single processes.

OC: *O*perant *C*onditioning: the subject *operates* the environs or manipulates the circs: 
pushes a lever for a kibble; performs the behavior which will get the trainer to pay-out.


----------



## RobD-BCactive

yet more long words!! Will try and add them this weekend, ty.


----------



## RobD-BCactive

OK, Terry I've added those but you best check them as some were creatively editted 

On Gun Dog stuff, perhaps entries like

GD : See Gundog
Gundog : Dog bred to or actually working for a shoot (See Gundog Section)

Then have Sleeping Lion's Gundog phrases pointed to, so she can maintain them, for the GD regulars?


----------



## leashedForLife

whaddaya think?

*Marker Training*: Often audible: a Click or whistle [for marine mammals] or a crisp *'Yes!*_;_ 
markers can also be visual, Ex: thumbs-up or a short flash of light for a deaf dog; the mark indicates 
a desired action, & predicts a reward.


----------



## RobD-BCactive

RobD-BCactive said:


> Marker Training : Most frequently with a Clicker or verbal "Yessss!" but visual signals like outstretched fingers can be used for a deaf dog, with the mark indicating correct completion, reward earnt (See http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/167374-clicker-training-aka-marker-training.html]


I had put this in already, which seems very similar; must be GMTA :lol:


----------



## leashedForLife

RobD-BCactive said:


> I had put this in already, which seems very similar; must be GMTA :lol:


yes, dear - :ihih: U told me to look over the definitions, & i did. 
a 'marker-Yes' is generally described as short & crisp, not "Yessss!". 
also, a whistle of S/S is the industry-standard for marine-mammal training, as is a thumbs-up for deaf-dogs; 
i've only seen one person use a starburst-hand to mark goal-behavior for a deaf-dog, usually it's one or another 
of the approval signals from ASL - 
*A*merican *S*ign *L*anguage, which U also might want to include.

since *consequences* drive *behavior*, & the fact that the marker: click, flash, hand-sign, etc - 
*predicts* a reward is the salient clue to our learner of any species, i thought that should 
also be included in the definition. :001_smile:

artificial language: an entirely-invented language, usually symbols, which can be used by non-humans 
to communicate with humans or non-humans conversant in the artificial language. _see machine language._

ASL: *A*merican *S*ign *L*anguage, a system of hand-signs which convey words or phrases, 
used to communicate by deaf-persons, or in very loud environs, or to communicate with non-humans. 
_also see artificial language or machine language. _

machine language: an entirely-invented system of communication, usually symbols, used in research 
on the abilities & limits of non-human intelligence, thus far mostly in primates. _see artificial language._

EDIT: also, i think U missed 'Extinction' - the so-called 5th quadrant.


----------



## leashedForLife

*A*ntecedant, *B*ehavior, *C*onsequence: the ABCs of behavior: a setting or stimulus 
or circumstance, followed by a *b*ehavior - which may be desired or undesired or neutral - 
followed by a consequence, an event - which may be rewarding or neutral or aversive. 
rewarding behaviors are repeated; if the reward was an accident, the superstitious behavior will be 
gradually extinguished. If we want desired behaviors to persist, we must ensure they are rewarded.
unrewarding behaviors or those followed by aversives are less-likely to be repeated; there are exceptions. 
_see self-rewarding behaviors._

antecedant: the event, setting or circumstance immediately before a behavior; recognizing an antecedant 
[the cat runs] allows us to predict or prevent un-wanted behavior [the dog chases], or design a training plan 
to elicit wanted behavior. 
also, the first component of the sequence *A*ntecedant, *B*ehavior, *C*onsequence.

behavior: anything an animal does, which may influence their environs, attain a goal, or satisfy a need. 
behaviors can be offered or elicited or cued; if the behavior is desired, it should be rewarded, 
even if it was freely offered [spontaneous] or elicited; IOW not only cued behaviors are rewarded. 
also, the active second-step of the pattern, *A*ntecedant, *B*ehavior, *C*onsequence.

consequence: the event immediately following a behavior; this may be accidental, which can lead 
to troublesome superstitious behaviors which must be extinguished or carefully modified, 
but if this is a planned consequence, it is a reward for desired behavior, or a non-reward for undesired 
behavior, or an aversive for undesired behavior if the trainer uses such consequences. 
this is the third term in the pattern, *A*ntecedant, *B*ehavior, *C*onsequence.

elicit: to draw out or call forth; in this context, to elicit a behavior is to have a set of circumstances which 
trigger or instigate a specific behavior or set of behaviors; hopefully this is planned, not random or accidental. 
I-E, it is possible to elicit a bite, as well as a sit or down.

enrichment: to add activities to an animal's environment or life, in order to stimulate them mentally 
and / or physically; often these are objects for exploration or busywork - food puzzles for dogs 
& objects to destroy for psittacines, scents for big-cats, floating toys for polar bears, etc. 
they can also allow for natural behaviors, as dusting-baths for chinchilla or poultry, a wallow 
for hippos, digging areas for terriers, tunnels for ferrets, & so on.

management: the lifelong oversight of behavior to prevent unwanted behaviors & encourage 
wanted behaviors; not allowing a dog who has no recall to roam off-leash is management, as is a long-line 
to allow that dog to run or sniff without running off. *management tools* to prevent include leash, 
baby-gate, umbilical-cord, doors, etc; mgmt-tools to encourage include stuffed Kongs, Buster-cubes, 
comfortable dog-beds, destructible food-puzzles, etc.

self-rewarding behaviors: may be neutral, as sleep, eat, move; generally they are instinctive, 
& often potentially problematic, such as barking, free-roaming after escaping a fenced area 
or bolting thru an open door. Exploring & play are self-rewarding behaviors which can be used to add 
enrichment to an animal's life. _self-rewarding behaviors may persist, even in the face of aversives. 
ineffective punishment can be seen as nagging, or if it involves persistent application of aversives, 
can become abuse._ eliminating opportunities for un-desired self-rewarding behaviors 
thru *management* is safer, more effective & far-more humane.


----------



## RobD-BCactive

leashedForLife said:


> a 'marker-Yes' is generally described as short & crisp, not "Yessss!"


Twiggy's advocated "Yessss!" quite a few times on forum, without anyone piping up, it was a nod to her, including that. I've even experimented with reasonable success with making a click with my own tongue, trickier on the move though.

I'll go through it all again when I'm less tired... praps tomorrow morning


----------



## LouJ69

CER-Conditioned Emotional Response. 
This is when the dog builds up an emotional response to something due to his past experiences with it. He has no control over the response. For example-being in school & getting called to the Principal's office-that drop in your stomach that you always get. You've built up a CER to it.
Hope that explains it properly! lol


----------



## RobD-BCactive

RobD-BCactive said:


> DISC : Deprivation Immediacy Size Contengency, for selecting rewards as reinforcers (See what makes a good reinforcer? | Stale Cheerios)
> 
> Extinction : process where a behaviour fades in frequency & finally disappears altogether, due to being unrewarded or unrewarding (See Extinction (psychology) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Simply put, you get rusty at long division or speaking a foreign language, if you don't practice it and eventually appear to unlearn it completely (without revision) !


Had this prepared, hopefully this suits both the pedant and the layman's needs.



RobD-BCactive said:


> Conditioned Emotional Response : past events build up an emotional response to something because of past experiences, with no control over the emotion. For example a person in school/work & being summoned by authority to office evokes in them anxiety and trepidation; or for example a dog that's yanked, jerked & yelled for inconveniencing handlers by looking & pausing at an approaching dog, is likely to develop a dislike to oncoming dogs and begin an escalating self-reinforcing spiral of fear-based dog-aggression and yet more aversive corrections of increasing intensity


If anyone objects to the aversion / dog aggression link, they should refer themselves (again) to resources provided here studies that have analysed the use of aversives in dog training.

Think the Glossary has become quite a useful resource already, thanks to all those who contributed ideas and resources to forum, or the thread.


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Added APBC (thanks rottiemum)
Added TBH (thanks Doolally)
Reference to Gundog section started by Sleeping Lion


----------



## RobD-BCactive

More tinkering, format improvement to aid clarity for reader (emboldened terms & italicised english long forms)

Additions :
ASL (thanks lFL)
ABC stuff (thanks lFL)
back chaining (thanks lFL http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/163339-art-where-men-reward-training-5.html#post2542858 - Steve White)
behaviourism


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Having reviewed the various vet referral, UK Bhaviourist organisations that might be recommended when consulting a professional behaviourist, have tried to add useful information for ppl seeking a consultant professional.


RobD-BCactive said:


> *behaviourist* : Someone who claims to be qualified professional worthy of consulting, to assess and advise on problem dog behaviours.
> *behaviourists (UK)* : Multiple unregulated professional associations including APBC, CABT, CAFBA & UKRCB (See Glossary & discussion at http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/170778-uk-behaviourist-organisations-making-sense-wild-west.html)
> 
> *CFBA* : Canine and Feline Behaviour Association (See Canine and Feline Behaviour Association)
> 
> *UK Behaviourists* : Multiple unregulated profession associations including APBC, CABT, CAFBA & UKRCB (See Glossary & discussion at http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/170778-uk-behaviourist-organisations-making-sense-wild-west.html)
> *UKRCB* - (See UK Registry of Canine Behaviourists)


The redundant entry is to reduce any perceived favouritism due to alphabetical sorting.

I hope people can see that this is an attempt at a fair summary of confusing situation to aid those seeking qualified professional advice; even if you might differ on details.

UKRCB : UK Registry of Canine Behaviourists (thanks lucysnewmum)
CFBA : Canine and Feline Behaviour Association (thanks Irish Setter Gal)


----------



## RobD-BCactive

RobD-BCactive said:


> *ADO* : Average Dog Owner
> 
> *DSD* : Dog Star Daily
> 
> *Dunbar* : Dr Iain Dunbar of DSD - Dog Star Daily is a member of the Royal College of Veterinary Surgeons, the International Society for Applied Ethology, the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior, .. and the Association of Pet Dog Trainers (which he founded).
> 
> *progressive training* : kikopup's (Emily Larlham - Dogmantics Dog Training the official "Kikopup" website) term to distinguish a principalled style of rewards based training which strives to avoid intimidation (See Progressive Reinforcement Manifesto)


There's been some need for work on conciseness to keep the Glossary within 2,000 characters. May need to prune some terms, or explanations.

Alternative it would be possible to break acryonyms and terms up into seperate posts, or split alphabetically, or even combine things like IMO & IMNSHO with a link to an external post (may be wise as they're not particularly dog training related and whilst common on net, aren't particularly heavily used in DT&B).


----------



## RobD-BCactive

*General Terms - Not specific to Dog Training but commonly used on Net*

*aggro* : British slang for aggravation & aggression
*ASL* : American Sign Language, a system of hand-signs which convey words or phrases,
used to communicate by deaf-persons, or in very loud environs, or even to communicate with non-humans.
*astroturfing* : a form of advocacy often in support of a political or corporate agenda disguised to appear as a "grassroots" movement (See Astroturfing - Wikipedia)

*FWIW* : For What It's Worth
*FYI* : For Your Information

*GMTA* : Great Minds Think Alike (but fools seldom differ)

*IIRC* : If I Recall Correctly
*IME* : In My Experience
*IMHO* : In My Humble Opinion
*IMNSHO* : In My Not So Humble Opinion
*IMO* : In My Opinion
*IOW* : In Other Words

*OP* : Original Poster

*TBH* : To Be Honest
*TIA* : Thanks In Anticipation

*YMMV* : Your Mileage May Vary

*viral marketing* : use pre-existing social networks to produce increases in brand awareness or achieve objectives (like product sales) through self-replicating processes (See Viral marketing - Wikipedia)


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Updates for 2,000 character limit to posts, removing general terms to own section.

Addition of new terms that appear newly relevant to DT&B.



RobD-BCactive said:


> General non-Dog Training Common Net Acronyms
> 
> *astroturfing* : a form of advocacy often in support of a political or corporate agenda disguised to appear as a "grassroots" movement (See Astroturfing - Wikipedia)
> 
> *viral marketing* : use pre-existing social networks to produce increases in brand awareness or achieve objectives (like product sales) through self-replicating processes (See Viral marketing - Wikipedia)


----------



## LuvMyDog_Worldwide

RobD-BCactive said:


> Updates for 2,000 character limit to posts, removing general terms to own section.
> 
> Addition of new terms that appear newly relevant to DT&B.


And two more.....

NeoLudite
One-trick Pony

BTW, in net speak, ASL is Age/Sex/Location, not American Sign Language...um, ROFLMAO.

regards,

Austin


----------



## RobD-BCactive

LuvMyDog_Worldwide said:


> BTW, in net speak, ASL is Age/Sex/Location, not American Sign Language...um, ROFLMAO


Now those places will make you go blind!


----------



## lab

This thread saved me hours of searching the net. amazing


----------



## Linda Weasel

Quickie....as you mention Ian Dunbar, why not the late John Fisher (credited in UK as founding the APDT), Gwen Bailey, Karen Pryor etc.? Not a criticism, just wondered.


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Why not make some summary entries in the thread and link to any useful sources?

At the time the Glossary was first posted, there were complaints about Jargon, and quite a lot of controversy. IMO due to advocates of certain suppressive methods using political campaign techniques misrepresenting theory or consensus techniques, and generally using negativity and FUD to try to undermine and expend time of certain professional behaviourists and others contributing by fielding regular common questions.

Dunbar had many useful materials on website, and copped more FLAK than most, so encouraging the reader to read first hand and judge for themselves seemed important.

Some entries are there simply because they amused the author and lighten the dryness and info density. Very soon, a post character length limit was reached, so at times every word and entry was subject to pruning.


----------

